# [SOLVED] USB card reader not recognised



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

Bought a USB2.0 card reader (Tesco branded; model: TechCard 3); it comes without software - supposedly plug'n'play as a generic device, I guess. Anyway, my XP PC (Dell Dimension 3000; 4 yrs old) doesn't recognize it's there; nothing showing in My Computer. Tried Device Manager, which shows a Mass Storage Device (and which goes away if I unplug the card reader), but Windows can't find the driver. I updated all the drivers on my PC using Driver Genius, but the situation is still the same. When I unplug the card reader, my wireless adapter (also USB connection) is knocked out and I have to restart my PC! Any ideas on how to sort this out? Thanks!
PS; the card reader works fine in my laptop, which is also XP. My laptop doesn't even show an install dialog; the card reader just appears right there in My Computer!


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

What is the service pack of both the laptop and the desktop?
Is the USB wireless card attached to the card readers USB port (if it has one)?
Are there any yellow exclamation marks or unknown hardware in Device Manager?


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

PC is Windows XP, Home Edition, Version 2002, Service Pack 3.
Laptop is Windows XP, Professional, Version 2002, Service Pack 3.
I've got a USB card reader (to read e.g., SD memory cards from e.g., camera) and it is plugged into a USB slot on my PC via a USB cable from a USB socket on the card reader. There is no memory card in the card reader. There is no 'USB wireless card' as such; not sure what you meant by that!
There is a yellow exclamation mark against a Mass Storage Device in Device Manager.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

I will explain myself. You stated that your wireless card disconnects when you remove the card reader. I asked if that card is plugged into a USB port on the Card Reader or directly to the computer. 

The Mass Storage Device having an exclamation is bad since it means that a USB device is not recognized. Open that devices properties and post the error code of the device. It should be one or two digits.


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Ah ha! Ok, my wireless card is plugged into a USB port on the computer, so the two devices are separately connected. 
The Mass Storage Device has indeed an exclamation above a '?' mark in yellow. The device's properties show the following:
'The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)'


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

In the "Driver" tab select "Update Driver".
Then select "Install from a list or specific location".

Then aim the program at these locations one at a time starting from the top until you get the proper driver installed.

C:\windows
C:\windows\system32
C:\windows\system32\drivers

Replace C with the boot partition letter.


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Hi and many thanks for help so far!
Tried this with results as follows:
C:\windows - 'OK' button greyed out; can't do this!
C:\windows\system32 - 'The Wizard couldn't find the necessary hardware'
C:\windows\system32\drivers - the 'OK' button greyed out; can't do this either (same for sub-folders)!
Guess that's the end of the line?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Go through the option for getting a list. Select "Have Disk" and then aim at those locations. 

Another place that might catch but rarely does is:
C:\windows\system


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Hi, thanks again... 
I don't get 'have disk' option; I only get these choices/results:
'Select Windows update?' Choose 'No, not this time' 
Get 'Install automatically' or 'Choose from a list/specific location' 
Choose 'From list/location' 
Get two search options: 1) nested; 'Search removable media' or 'Browse to location' and 2) 'Don't search, I will choose' 
'Removable' fails 'cos it can't find driver; 'Browse' fails as per last attempt yesterday; 'Don't search' fails 'cos I'm presented with a list of 'Common hardware types' and every logical one I choose end up the same; 'Unable to find any drivers for this device'
???!!!???


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Try following this visual method:









































From there aim at the locations posted earlier.


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Ok, I tried the 'have disk' method, but with no success, I'm afraid, it still doesn't pick up the driver. 
I noticed one thing in the 'Advanced' tab under 'Environment variables'; the OS is defined as 'Windows_NT'. I tried editing it to 'Windows_XP' and 'Windows XP' but the results were no different. It reverts to 'Windows_NT' on reboot, by the way.
Thanks, iain


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

It should be Windows NT in the Environmental Variables since Windows NT, Windows 2000 Pro, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7 all use the NT core.

I am starting to think that XP Home is seriously missing some drivers. The only thing left that I can think of is connecting the card reader to the laptop and see what files it depends on. Then find those files on the computer and transfer copies to the exact same locations on the desktop.


----------



## iainthepict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Hi, I tried copying files that card reader uses from laptop via a flash drive; I copied the entire directory c:\windows\system32 and pointed the PC to that location on the drive, but same result as ever; no can find a driver to match. I think I'll have to consider upgrading the PC to XP Professional. Thanks for all your help, Iain


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: USB card reader not recognised*

Your welcome. It would also be very appreciated if you would mark the thread solved from the thread tools menu. This helps distinguish threads that are completed from threads that still need assistance.


----------

